# Free Rabbits to Good Home Reading, Pa



## IWorkAtPSP2 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hello everyone I am looking for homes for 2 rabbits that were left at my appt by my old roommate. My girlfriend and I have been caring for them for the last month or 2 but cant do it anymore. Its not that we dont enjoy them but we have already have 3 rabbits, a guinea pig, a chinchilla, and 2 saltwater tanks and its getting to be costly $$$$. We have a Male and a Female. Both are under 1 year. They are very friendly. They are on a wide spread diet of pellets and fresh veggies also hay. The Male is a Blue Holland Lop mix named Pudding. The female is a white, grey, light black Mini Lop named Nutmeg. I would love for these rabbits to find a good home. They do not need to be taken together. I wish I could keep them but I have to many animals.
If interested email Doug - [email protected], or Heather - [email protected]. Here are some pictures

Pudding










Nutmeg


----------



## BACI (Feb 28, 2006)

They are adorable. Where do you live? I will talk with my husband and email if I can convince him. I already have one I will need to spay soon, so I will email you. Sorry, I overlooked that part of the message after falling inlove with the pics.mandy


----------



## IWorkAtPSP2 (Feb 28, 2006)

Reading Pa. Like 40 minutes from Philly.


----------



## dootsmom (Mar 2, 2006)

Have they been taken?


----------



## IWorkAtPSP2 (Mar 3, 2006)

No they Havent. Also Neither is fixed, and Both are litter trained.


----------



## BACI (Mar 3, 2006)

Do they get along with other rabbits? I know you said you have others of your own.


----------



## Lissa (Mar 3, 2006)

These bunnies are so cute. I hope they find homes.


----------



## VNess2010 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey! I live in Leesport, PA...like 10 min from Reading! Maybe I could come take a look at them...how old are they? I'm interested in Pudding...I'll sedn an email to both email addresses...I'll see what I can do!

-Vanessa


----------



## VNess2010 (Mar 8, 2006)

I haven't heard any response..here or in my email...is everything ok? Do you still have the buns? Are you still looking for homes? 

Hope everything's ok...email me!

-Vanessa


----------



## BACI (Apr 7, 2006)

so, was anyone able to find homes for the buns? How is everyone doing now?


----------

